# nonsense posts



## eddy1987 (Dec 13, 2008)

why is there so many nonsense posts on this site......i think by now all of you know what caused the dp .....and im sure all of you know how to get rid of it.....becasue there has been so much good info from people recovered and other people who know their facts . but yet you still get people who are so worried that its never going to end or its somethings else or theyve had a bad day.....etc ect why dnt you all take the good info and follow it...its not a mental illness ..in fact its not any kind of illness its your mind trying to slow you down...why not relax with it and accept it instead of goin round in circles and thinkin its always something else,...just accept


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

its not that easy, if it was people wudnt even need sites like this.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Wish it were that easy. Not only do I have the opportunity to read other peoples posts about how they got better, but I have actually gotten better myself - yet i'm still on here asking for other peoples advice now that I am bad again. When you are in this mess its hard to think or act logically - its part of the disorder.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

eddy1987 said:


> why is there so many nonsense posts on this site......i think by now all of you know what caused the dp .....and im sure all of you know how to get rid of it.....becasue there has been so much good info from people recovered and other people who know their facts . but yet you still get people who are so worried that its never going to end or its somethings else or theyve had a bad day.....etc ect why dnt you all take the good info and follow it...its not a mental illness ..in fact its not any kind of illness its your mind trying to slow you down...why not relax with it and accept it instead of goin round in circles and thinkin its always something else,...just accept


All of those who have recovered, including myself, at one time made those very desperate posts asking those questions that you are talking about.
If nobody posted those posts then we wouldnt need the forum would we, it is what this place is for.
We are all differant, not everybody "knows how to get rid of it" because it is differant for everybody. Depersonalisation disorder IS a mental illness, fleeting Dp/Dr can be part of other mental illnesses such as OCD or generalised anxiety disorder.


----------



## eddy1987 (Dec 13, 2008)

i have dp myself......it is fading because i dont think about it ..........most people who keep coming back to this site are making themselves worse ...even me....because of some poor info on here...what my point is stop making posts to put people down....like it may not be dp might be something else.....or sumat stupid like when you recover you wont be 100% you would have just learnt to ignore dp.....people like that r making it worse for people. fair enough if you are going to ask for help ...you should becasue it is upsetting to live with it.....but stop with your own opinions about dp and just post the facts out there. rather than posting maybe its this ....or it might be that ...or it might be caused by something else put positive info .....
and nah its not a mental illness ...its a secondary symptom from other disorders like anxiety or depression ....because of the deep thinking yuor mind wants to take a break from your constant thinking....so how you can call that a mental illness i dont know . 
and yes there maybe other people who have had it since a young age or what not but theres always a trigger and that doesnt mean its a mental illness . anxiety is not a mental illness either.....its caused by your nerves ......and adrenalin ...your bodys physical reaction.which you turn into thoughts yourself. like i said too much bad info not enough facts. how can something be a illness when there is nothing really wrong with you???


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

eddy1987 said:


> ....
> and nah its not a mental illness ...its a secondary symptom from other disorders like anxiety or depression ....because of the deep thinking yuor mind wants to take a break from your constant thinking....so how you can call that a mental illness i dont know .


I will answer this. The rest was hard to follow. It is classified as a mental illness in the DSM-Simple. I think in most cases it is a symptom of another mental illness, BUT it is possible for some people that they have Dp,d on its own. Anxiety becomes a mental illness when it has significant negative impact on your daily functioning-it is then classified under a specific disorder such as generalised anxiety disorder- A mental illness. Dp,d impairs peoples functioning and causes great mental distress-it is therefore also classified as a mental illness.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Eddy...
You might have the best intensions...but I don't see how informing people that they are making themselves worse by coming to this site helps anybody.

- I have Chronic Depersonalization and Derealization stemming from the use of alcohol whilst going thru horrible withdrawals from the drugs zyprexa and lunesta.

- I can honestly say that I am NOT an anxious person - by any means....Now, that doesn't mean that I am not anxious at times, or nervous to put it better....but I'm now "known" as one who is overly anxious. I was quite the opposite.

- It is possible to get DP/DR by themselves. I am living proof of that. I've seen 3 neurologists, a neuro psychologist, a psychologist, and 2 psychiatrists. Finally being diagnosed from neuro psychological testing. The tester advised that "cases" like this are quite rare, as they are usually secondary disorders stemming from (severe) anxiety, stress, etc... But it is possible to have this by itself.

- I'm anxious NOW but it is due to the level of my DP and DR.

- As for your arguments which pertain to anxiety not being a mental illness and their being a physiological basis for it (you mentioned something about adrenaline....) their is a physiological basis for ALL mental or emotional based disorders....
Depression can be treated with drugs that help with serotonin, anxiety with drugs for GABA, schitzophrenia has something to do with dopamine....and so on.....Their is always a physical basis for these things Eddy, but that doesn't mean they don't resolve...when you get a cut, it heals...it might form a scar, or leave you with some pain, but it heals....

- As for visiting this forum....and it making people worse....I understand your point.....but your comment isn't helping people who are in need of support - like me. Their are a number of posts, whom all pretty much state the same thing - if you want to recover, you have to - get on with your life, forget DP, exercise, keep yourself busy......etc....

- The common trend seems to be to ignore it, forget it, and you will beat it - live your life!

- I know this, but I still come to the forum...when i come here, i don't feel depressed...i feel privileged to have the opportunity to have a support network where i can help others and others can help me.....I feel obligated, i feel that its the right thing to do....Telling people to stay away from the forum doesn't help anybody, especially in that manner.

- Now, on the flip side...if you want to tell people to continue living their life, thats another story.....but i don't think people are necessarily hurting themselves by coming here - i think thats up to the individual.....Their are certain people who are fully recovered that continue to participate and kudos to them...i plan to do so too....

Just food for thought.

Chris


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

eddy1987 said:


> i have dp myself......it is fading because i dont think about it ..........most people who keep coming back to this site are making themselves worse ...even me....because of some poor info on here...what my point is stop making posts to put people down....like it may not be dp might be something else.....or sumat stupid like when you recover you wont be 100% you would have just learnt to ignore dp.....people like that r making it worse for people. fair enough if you are going to ask for help ...you should becasue it is upsetting to live with it.....but stop with your own opinions about dp and just post the facts out there. rather than posting maybe its this ....or it might be that ...or it might be caused by something else put positive info .....
> and nah its not a mental illness ...its a secondary symptom from other disorders like anxiety or depression ....because of the deep thinking yuor mind wants to take a break from your constant thinking....so how you can call that a mental illness i dont know .
> and yes there maybe other people who have had it since a young age or what not but theres always a trigger and that doesnt mean its a mental illness . anxiety is not a mental illness either.....its caused by your nerves ......and adrenalin ...your bodys physical reaction.which you turn into thoughts yourself. like i said too much bad info not enough facts. how can something be a illness when there is nothing really wrong with you???


You are the weakest link. Goodbye.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lol!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Sketch2000 said:


> Eddy...
> You might have the best intensions...but I don't see how informing people that they are making themselves worse by coming to this site helps anybody.
> 
> - I have Chronic Depersonalization and Derealization stemming from the use of alcohol whilst going thru horrible withdrawals from the drugs zyprexa and lunesta.
> ...


No, you're not - you has precursors in the form of alcohol abuse and probably partly from the drug withdrawal. I would now say your anxiety from the dp has perpetuated it. You don't have to be an anxious 'type' to get tired nerves etc.
Give eddy a break, he wasn't saying not to post on here or come on here, he was pointing to the more negative posts on here and I agree. In particular that one about having an 'old soul' on here and it being a life sentence - wtf that is gonna scare the crap out of some people!


----------



## eddy1987 (Dec 13, 2008)

see what i mean by nonsense posts and negativity ....its people like you that are making people feel worse....if you want to call it a mental illness then go ahead......but that alone is making people feel worse.....if you want to help people you are going the wrong way about it.

and as for schizophrenia that is too much dopamine in the brain which makes it a mental illness ..
anxiety has got nothing to do with the brain its a physical reaction and tiredness of the brain ...if its stopping people doing their day to day things thats their own fault anxiety alone cannot stop you from doing anything ..it'll make you think you cant do something but that doesnt mean it stops you.

and as for the person who said i am the weakest link.....lol.....i dont want to say anything to that ....because it might offend other people with anxiety so i'll leave that.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

eddy1987 said:


> and as for schizophrenia that is too much dopamine in the brain which makes it a mental illness ..
> anxiety has got nothing to do with the brain its a physical reaction and tiredness of the brain ...i


And as for DPD it is thought to be a malfunctioning of either sensory/somatic cortical areas or the serotonergic axis, therefore giving it a NEUROBIOLOGICAL BASIS, which you claimed legitimized schizophrenia as a real mental illness. Regular anxiety is not an illness, but I dare you to go find somebody with severe OCD and tell me that they do not have an anxiety DISORDER. You see, Eddy, something is a DISORDER when a mental phenomena that occurs normally happens in an abnormal and potentially debilitating way. Fears are not disorders; phobias are. Depression after a family member dies is not a disorder; Clinical Depression is. Now, I want you to go find a DSM and, under dissociative disorders, look up "depersonalization disorder." I'm sorry if recognizing what you have as a disorder "brings you down," but the truth hurts. And who in the hell told you anxiety is "tiredness of the brain?" If anything anxiety is the result of an overactive brain, a dysfunction of the fight or flight response. Go take an intro class in psychology. And if you have, take it again. Now, whatever it was you had to say to me, feel free to say it. I'm not easily offended and I'd don't really suffer from anxiety.


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

Talk about nonsense post...WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

eddy1987 said:


> see what i mean by nonsense posts and negativity ....its people like you that are making people feel worse....if you want to call it a mental illness then go ahead......but that alone is making people feel worse.....if you want to help people you are going the wrong way about it.


Moan, moan, moan, honestly change the record. I am not in a very patient mood today. Dont like the advice of those who have better things to do than complain? Dont take it then.



> and as for schizophrenia that is too much dopamine in the brain which makes it a mental illness ..


Anxiety ..to much adrenaline..physiological. Who says Dp,d does not have a neurological cause for some people. People with temporal lobe epilepsy experience Dp,d. Bipolar is actually a brain disorder. People with bipolar experience Dp,d.



> anxiety has got nothing to do with the brain its a physical reaction and tiredness of the brain ...if its stopping people doing their day to day things thats their own fault anxiety alone cannot stop you from doing anything ..it'll make you think you cant do something but that doesnt mean it stops you.


Wrong, people who have generalized anxiety disorder have major disruption in there daily fuctioning due to severe anxiety. People who have agrophobia can not leave their house out of sheer fear. ETC. People who take medication for their anxiety such as diazapam are helped greatly by it-Diazapam has an effect upon the chrmistry of the brain.....geesh.

In my opinion it is that you can not accept that you may have a mental illness because you fear the stigma of it. 
Understandable, but that is your problem.



> and as for the person who said i am the weakest link.....lol.....i dont want to say anything to that ....because it might offend other people with anxiety so i'll leave that.


I think you already may have offended several people who suffer with chronic unrelenting anxiety with your above comment about it being their fault if it impairs their fuctioning.


----------



## eddy1987 (Dec 13, 2008)

egodeath said:


> eddy1987 said:
> 
> 
> > and as for schizophrenia that is too much dopamine in the brain which makes it a mental illness ..
> ...


OK ....YOU ARE A MENTAL FUCKER THEN.........DOES THAT MAKE YOU HAPPY ....RETARD....IF YOU WANA BELIEVE THAT YOUR A MENTAL P R I CK THEN GO ON...IDIOT.....YOU DONT KNOW S H I T.


----------



## eddy1987 (Dec 13, 2008)

OK YOU WANT TO BELIEVE YOUR MENTAL ....SAFE......YOU MENTAL PR I CK . 
SPIRIT YOU CLAIM TO BE CURED....WHY NOT POST SOMETHING DECENT INSTEAD OF BULLSHIT....TOSSER.

SEE MAINLY RETARTED PEOPLE ON HERE NO WONDER SO MANY CRAP POSTS


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

so, who was missing vinci?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

eddy1987 said:


> OK ....YOU ARE A MENTAL flower* THEN.........DOES THAT MAKE YOU HAPPY ....RETARD....IF YOU WANA BELIEVE THAT YOUR A MENTAL P R I CK THEN GO ON...IDIOT.....YOU DONT KNOW S H I T.


You think I'm retarded for recognizing the fact that I have a psychological disorder?
Okay. I don't _want_ to have a psychological disorder. But I do. I'm not "insane," I'm not psychotic, but I have a disorder. I've been diagnosed and am being treated by a man who I'm pretty sure is much smarter and more learned in psychology than you.

I guess you don't want to accept that depersonalization disorder is a disorder. (I have to point out the screamingly obvious fact that the word "disorder" is in the term "depersonalization disorder." It's the second part, right after "depersonalization" if you have trouble finding it.
That's your right.
It's also *denial*.
It won't help you get better, but, hey, let's all pretend that we're on this forum because we like it here, not because we have DPD.
I'm sure we'd all love to give you support, but you're making it kind of hard.

My apologies for offending your delicate sensibilities, Eddy. I'm also sorry for doubting, even for a second, that your intelligence and powers of cognition are far superior to mine. I humbly bow to you.

Love,
R


----------



## eddy1987 (Dec 13, 2008)

isnt it funny how the people who actually write bullshit posts are the ones who get offended.


----------



## eddy1987 (Dec 13, 2008)

the people who see dp as a big disorder/ mental ilness are the ones who are not recovering........
the ones who have recovered i.e in previous posts are the ones who realised it was caused by stress and the brain took a step back to rejuvenate are the ones that accepted and moved on ..believe it or not ive read many recovery posts and not one saw it as this big dangerous disorder.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

eddy1987 said:


> isnt it funny how the people who actually write bullshit posts are the ones who get offended.


I've written a bullshit post?

You're the one who is claiming that DPD is "tiredness of the mind." That might have been legitimate in the 1800's, but now we actually know things about the brain. We have fMRI's and PET scans.

I realize DPD is related to stress and anxiety.
It's not a "big dangerous disorder," but it is a disorder.

The fact that I have a disorder doesn't add to my stress. It's like having a cold. It's not cool, but that's life. I'm twice as close to recovery as I was two months ago and I've only had DP for six months, so don't tell me that realizing I have a disorder is screwing me up more.

But, since you can't come out and say that depersonalization disorder is a mental disorder, I don't even know why I'm talking to you. I really must be stupid. I quit. You win.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

scylla said:


> so, who was missing vinci?


That was I. He's much better at making people feel stupid.


----------



## eddy1987 (Dec 13, 2008)

you have any scan you want mate it wont show up that you have dp .....fact.
i didnt say it adds to your stress ...it doesnt add to my stress saying that it is a mental disorder either im saying it for the people who it does add stress for.

you claim to know everything about it then why not help people instead of coming on here to pick arguments with people....i wrote a post about nonsense post ....why did that offend YOU??? and a few other people...i wrote it about people who wirte bad info and you got offended ....hmmm i wonder why!

and how is it a mental disorder when it is a secondary symptom


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

_For Eddy (and others interested in actually learning about DPD)_

A Review of
Depersonalization Disorder
[Name Removed]
Georgetown University 2008

Abstract

Although depersonalization is believed to be the third most common psychological phenomenon after depression and anxiety, depersonalization disorder has, until recently, received little interest and has been underreported and under researched in the past. This review presents new developments including: surveys of clinical features of the disorder; clinical evidence suggesting depersonalization is a defense mechanism triggered by trauma or overpowering stress; and neuroimaging and cognitive studies suggesting neurobiological models that explain the disorder. The little that is known about depersonalization disorder is controversial and much remains to be discovered.

Depersonalization disorder (DPD) is a dissociative disorder marked by persistent or recurrent depersonalization or derealization. Depersonalization, which can also be a feature of a number of various other syndromes, including anxiety disorder and depression, includes detachment from or alteration in the perception of a the self, the experience of being an automaton or an outside observer of one?s body or cognitive processes, and detachment from vivid emotional experience. Derealization is characterized by the alteration of one?s perception of the outside world creating a feeling of unreality or the feeling that one is living in a dream. While those suffering from depersonalization disorder feel detached from reality and from themselves, reality testing remains intact, meaning that they are able to recognize that their perceptions are, indeed, altered; however, they experience distress and may face impairment in daily life, especially interpersonal relationships (American Psychiatric Association [DSM-IV-TR], 2000). 
Although depersonalization is believed to be the third most common psychological phenomenon after depression and anxiety, the disorder has, until recently, received little interest and has been underreported and under researched in the past. The following review will explore new developments in cognitive and neuroscience concerning DPD, including examining the disorder?s clinical features, etiology, cognitive processes and neurobiological bases.

Clinical Features of Depersonalization Disorder

Significant symptoms of depersonalization have a reported prevalence of 2.4-20%. A survey of 204 participants diagnosed with DPD revealed that the mean age of onset for the disorder was 22.8 years, with earlier onset being associated with greater severity of dissociation. Mean reported duration was 13.9 years and 38% of participants described a sudden onset. 71% of clinically assessed subjects, or subjects with Present State Examination (PSE) ratings, were revealed after formal diagnosis by a qualified psychiatrist to have primary DPD and 18% had depersonalization secondary to major depression, generalized anxiety disorder, agoraphobia (with and without panic) and obsessive-compulsive disorder. 50% of participants reported previous psychiatric diagnosis (the largest category being depression) and 42% of these previously diagnosed participants also reported psychiatric hospitalization. The results suggest that DPD has significant comorbidity with anxiety and depression, perhaps because of coping attempts or feelings of hopelessness (Baker et al., 2003). A similar study of 30 participants reported that 60% of subjects also suffered from Axis II disorders, suggesting that, although incidence of comorbidity is high,* depersonalization is a separate and distinct disorder (Simeon, et al., 1997)*. Baker et al. (2003) also found that, although symptoms of derealization did rarely occur independently of depersonalization and vice-versa, depersonalization and derealization appear to be linked as part of the same disorder. Depersonalization disorder is a distinct disorder characterized by both depersonalization and derealization with significant comorbidity with anxiety and depression. There is no known pharmacological treatment for DPD, although SSRIs and benzodiazepines seem to benefit patients with the disorder, especially those with comorbid panic or depression (Simeon et al., 1997).

Etiology of Depersonalization

Much of the previous clinical literature on dissociation has been mostly theoretical and has focused on establishing the premise that dissociation exists as a defense mechanism against overwhelming emotional experiences and trauma. Baker et al. (2003) reported that 14% of participants had suffered trauma, including physical and sexual abuse, while Simeon et al. (1997) reported 43% of subjects had a history of childhood trauma, including physical abuse, sexual abuse, or witnessing domestic violence.
There has been recent controversy concerning the relationship between traumatic events and memory. Many clinicians accept the concept of dissociative amnesia and recovered memory for traumatic events. In a study of 90 participants who completed the Dissociative Experiences Scale (DES), a 28-item self-report questionnaire designed to provide a means of quantifying dissociative experiences and a structured interview, it was found that DES scores tended to be higher with more frequent abuse. According to Chu et al., ?childhood abuse experiences were related to higher levels of dissociation?more frequent sexual abuse was correlated with higher levels of dissociation?? (Chu, Frey, Ganzel, & Matthews, 1999, p. 753). Childhood traumatic experiences do, indeed, seem to contribute to the development of dissociative symptoms, although it is not clear that depersonalization is similarly caused. *A study by Bob et al. (2008) of patients with unipolar depressive disorder attempted to understand psychic and somatoform dissociative symptoms, including depersonalization, as a result of neuroendocrine dysregulation.* Since traumatic stress typically disturbs self-regulatory systems such as the hypothalamic-pituitary adrenal (HPA) axis, which controls neuroendocrinological balance during stress reaction, the researchers hypothesized that HPA axis functioning would be disturbed by psychic and somatoform dissociative symptoms. The results confirmed a relationship between HPA axis reactivity and stressors leading to dissociative symptoms, supporting the idea that dissociation is a defensive response to inescapable stress.
Drug use may also contribute to the development of DPD. Forty of the participants (19%) in the Baker et al. (2003) survey reported use of various illegal drugs just before the initial onset of DPD. The temporal relationship between drug use and the onset of DPD could implicate the serotonergic axis; however, further research is necessary (Simeon et al., 1997).

Underlying Neurobiology and Cognitive Processes of Depersonalization

Little is known about the biological bases of depersonalization disorder. Symptoms of depersonalization concurrent with epileptic seizures have suggested a temporal lobe hypothesis of depersonalization while the neurobiological model of depersonalization proposed by Sierra & Berrios (1998) presumes bilateral corticolimbic disconnection with prefrontal activation and limbic inhibition resulting in hypoemotionality and attentional difficulties. An alternative to the Sierra and Berrios model, the Phillips et al. (2001) neurobiological model of depersonalization proposed that emotional detachment ?might arise from abnormal increases and decreases of an inhibitory, emotion-suppression neural system centered on the prefrontal cortex, and in an emotion identification/early appraisal neural system centered upon subcortical regions respectively? (Lemche et al., 2008, p. 1). It has also been theorized that the dissociated brain suffers a weakening of the highest-order executive control functions, resulting in the breakdown of concentration and sense of self and the emergence of the mind?s inherently dissociated state.
Lemche et al. (2008) attempted to show that patients with DPD would demonstrate reduced activation in subcortical regions, increased prefrontal cortical response and decreased autonomic activity in response to emotional stimuli. Nine individuals diagnosed with depersonalization disorder were shown different faces expressing 50% or 100% of an emotion (happiness or sadness) or 0% emotion (neutral) *during fMRI neuroimaging and electrodermal activity monitoring*. During testing, depersonalized patients showed a decreased right amygdala response for stimuli of increased sadness and a decreased right hypothalamus response to stimuli of increased happiness relative to controls, supporting the Sierra & Berrios (1998) model of depersonalization postulating that emotional blunting results from decreased response in neural regions responsible for emotion processing. The results also showed increased activation of the inhibitory responses in the PFC. *The experiment mostly confirms the idea that depersonalization leads to decreased neural response to emotional stimuli, although there was no indication of greater impairment in negative emotion and no haemodynamic evidence for general dampening of autonomic response. In a PET study eight subjects with DPD who were suffering depersonalization at the time and a large control group performed a simple memory task while being scanned.* The scan revealed no significant differences in the prefrontal cortex (PFC), precentral cortex, or cingulate cortex. Depersonalized subjects showed metabolic abnormalities primarily in the posterior cortex and differed from controls in portions of the sensory cortex of the temporal, parietal, and occipital lobes, suggesting the involvement of more extensive association brain networks over the temporal lobe or PFC hypotheses. *Disturbances were revealed in Braodmann?s Area 7B, which may be central to higher-order integration of somatosensory information, and Area 39, which plays a role in the integration of body image and may account for the detachment from the physical self experienced by those with DPD.* The data from this experiment does not support the Sierra & Berrios model, but agrees with the subjective descriptions of distorted visual perception and self-perception characteristic of depersonalization (Simeon et al., 2000). In a study designed to assess the cognitive profile involved in depersonalization, researchers administered a battery of tests to fifteen subjects with DPD and fifteen control subjects. The results showed no significant difference of IQ between the depersonalized group and the control, but did show that depersonalized subjects had clear impairments on visuo-spatial tasks and tended to have lower short-term verbal memory. Depersonalized subjects also fared worse on the on the Continuous Performance Test when visual noise was added, suggesting that depersonalized subjects are vulnerable at the stimulus-encoding and information-processing stages and that short-term memory deficits could be secondary to encoding deficits. The two groups did not differ significantly on the Wisconsin Card Sorting Task, a test that measures executive functioning, rejecting the theory that dissociation is a result of a breakdown of executive control. Participants with depersonalization also did not demonstrate more interference effects on the emotional Stroop task relative to controls, and instead attended more to words with personal emotional significance, weakening the hypothesis that dissociative symptoms serve a defensive function (Guralnik, Schmeidler & Simeon, 2000). The results of this study support the Simeon et al. (2000) PET study, rejecting the central role of the temporal lobe in causing DPD and instead suggesting somatosensory disturbances.

Conclusions

The recently revealed prevalence of depersonalization has led to interesting discoveries about the underlying neurological and cognitive conditions of the disorder. *The Baker et al. (2003) and Simeon et al. (1997) surveys suggest that depersonalization disorder is a distinct clinical disorder that appears to have high comorbidity with anxiety and depression.* Limitations of these studies include the unreliable nature of self-report surveys and the size of the sample populations. Researchers seem to agree that severe psychic stress and trauma contribute to the development of depersonalization, which may be a natural defense mechanism. The difference between reported incidence of trauma in the Baker et al. (2003) and the Simeon et al. (1997) surveys are controversial, but may simply reflect the size and gender makeup of the surveyed populations. The Chu et al. (1999) study presents a very convincing relationship between dissociative symptoms and childhood trauma, although not all of the instances of amnesia were corroborated. *The Bob et al. study also presents neuroendocrinological evidence that dissociative symptoms, including depersonalization, are related to the HPA axis response to stress, and thus act as a defense mechanism. I believe additional research into the HPA axis? relationship to depersonalization disorder is merited. The Lemche et al. (2008) fMRI study of response to emotional stimuli in subjects with depersonalization disorder supports the Sierra & Berrios (1998) model of limbic inhibition over the Phillips et al. (2001) model and gives further support to the theory that depersonalization exists as a defense against emotional stress.* The fMRI study was, however, limited by the small size of the tested population. The results of the Simeon et al. (2000) PET study rejected the Sierra & Berrios model postulating prefrontal cortical activation, revealing increased activation in the somatosensory cortices in the brains of depersonalized subjects. It should be noted that the results of the Simeon et al. (2000) study might have been influenced by the memory task. The Guralnik et al. (2000) study of cognitive functioning also supported the PET study, providing evidence that attention deficits are due to problems with perception and sensory-encoding and demonstrating intact executive control. It would seem that depersonalization is largely the result of emotional stress and altered somatosensory functioning. These recent discoveries have drastically increased our knowledge about DPD, but have also created tension with existing theories; much remains to be learned about this disorder. I believe future research should be directed towards creating a comprehensive neurobiological model of depersonalization that would offer hope for the development of effective pharmacological treatments.

References
American Psychiatric Association. (2000). Diagnostic and statistical manual of mental disorders (Revised 4th ed.). Washington, DC: Author.
Baker, D., Hunter, E., Lawrence, E., Medford, N., Patel, M., Senior, C., Sierra, M., Lambert, M., Phillips, M. & David, A. (2003). Depersonalisation disorder: clinical features of 204 cases. The British Journal of Psychiatry, 182, 428-433. 
Bob, P., Fedor-Freybergh, P., Jasova, D., Bizik, G., Susta, M., Pavlat, J., Zima, T., Benakova, H. & Raboch, J. (2008). Dissociative symptoms and neuroendocrine dysregulation in depression. Medical Science Monitor, 14(10), CR499-504.
Chu, J., Frey, L., Ganzel, B. & Matthews, J. (1999). Memories of childhood abuse: dissociation, amnesia, and corroboration. The American Journal of Psychiatry, 156, 749-755.
Guralnik, O., Schmeidler, J. & Simeon, D. (2000). Feeling unreal: cognitive processes in depersonalization disorder. The American Journal of Psychiatry, 157, 103-109.
Kihlstrom, J. (2005). Dissociative disorders. Annual Review of Clinical Psychology, 1, 227-	253.
Lemche, E., Anilkumar, A., Giampietro, V., Brammer, M., Surguladze, S., Lawrence, N., Gasston, D., Chitnis, X., Williams, S., Sierra, M., Joraschky, P. & Phillips, M. (2008). Cerebral and autonomic responses to emotional facial expressions in depersonalisation disorder. The British Journal of Psychiatry, 193, 222-228.
Phillips, M., Medford, N., Senior, C., Bullmore, E., Suckling, J., Brammer, M., Andrew, C., Sierra, M., Williams, S. & David, A. (2001). Depersonalization disorder: thinking without feeling. Psychiatry Research: Neuroimaging, 108, 145-160.
Sierra, M. & Berrios, G. (1998). Depersonalization: neurobiological perspectives. Biological Psychiatry, 44, 898-908.
Simeon, D., Gross, S., Guralnik, O., Stein, D., Schmeidler, J. & Hollander, E. (1997). Feeling unreal: 30 cases of DSM-III-R depersonalization disorder. The American Journal of Psychiatry, 154, 1107-1113.
Simeon, D., Guralnik, O., Hazlett, E., Spiegel-Cohen, J., Hollander, E. & Buchsbaum, M. (2000) Feeling unreal: a PET study of depersonalization disorder. The American Journal of Psychiatry, 157, 1782-1788.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

eddy1987 said:


> SPIRIT YOU CLAIM TO BE CURED....WHY NOT POST SOMETHING DECENT INSTEAD OF BULLSHIT....TOSSER.


I have been called worse. You dont have to read my posts Eddy, thats perfectly fine.

We are all individuals, we need to give and take a little and make room for others opinions. If you do not wish to see yourself as having a mental illness then thats ok isnt it, that is your choice. Not everybody likes psychiatry but some do. Dp,d IS technicaly classed as a mental illnerss however.

Lets not turn this into another "nonsense post" please.


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

Love and Peace, folks


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Ecorvi said:


> Love and Peace, folks


AMEN. I just want peace, dont we all....


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Spirit said:


> eddy1987 said:
> 
> 
> > SPIRIT YOU CLAIM TO BE CURED....WHY NOT POST SOMETHING DECENT INSTEAD OF BULLSHIT....TOSSER.
> ...


I believe it is classified as a mental disorder rather than mental illness as you can still function normally - much as anxiety, depression etc are disorders rather than mental illnesses such as schizophrenia. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong though!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Phasedout24 said:


> I believe it is classified as a mental disorder rather than mental illness as you can still function normally - much as anxiety, depression etc are disorders rather than mental illnesses such as schizophrenia. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong though!


"Mental disorder" and "mental illness" are interchangeable. "Disorder" is just the politically correct word these days. Depersonalization is a dissociative disorder while schizophrenia is a psychotic disorder. It really has nothing to do with how "bad" people perceive the affliction to be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Call it what you like. I really dont mind. OK.


----------

